# Douglas Fir?



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

So I have been trying to locate Lava ledges that dont cost an arm and leg and have found none locally. I wanted to get it to trim the rats nails because they hate me after I do theirs but we always get it done and no nails are cut too close to the quick. After I read a few reviews on amazon, rat owners said it didnt really trim the nails down but it did offer great perching places for the rats. I also wanted to use the ledges as a sort of stairs to climb up one side of their cage to reach a sputnik I will be getting friday. I did find a all natural Douglas Fir ledge though that I can use for the same purpose and its much larger and cheaper. I only need 3 of them instead of 6 lava ledges. Is this wood safe for rats? I wont buy it until I know. Do you guys have any other options to trim nails? I was thinking of using rough tiles to serve as a nail file and hold down the fleece of their cage. I love duel purpose things. So any thoughts?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I think a lot of people use bricks to file down the nails. I got a lava ledge for the same reasons you want one-climbing/perch, and nail trimming. Mine broke, and I was pretty mad seeing as it was a bit pricy for just one small object. The ledge came off the screw, thus making it unable to be attached to the cage and useless as a perch. I tried to put it back on and it doesn't hold in place and keeps spinning around on the screw, so it isn't safe. I definitely won't be buying another and I just use ropes and whatnot for them to perch and climb on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i would be scared of the fir tree they are in the same family as pine and cedar.... think big pretty christmas tree about 75% of christmas trees are firs


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I knoq what a fir tree is. I just wasn't sure if they were safe or not. It has been kiln dried according to the package which is suppost to make it safe but half the products designed for rats are crap so figured id ask. Yea I'm worried about it breaking too. A lot of people said it snapped off or bars became bent.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

My friends grandpa has a lot of dried applewood. I might just try to make one.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I wouldn't use fir. I think it might produce the same oils as pine - I would try to make one with the applewood. Then you get some fun and you can even add extras if you want like a place to put treats or a chew or something. You can get really creative!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok no fir then. Stupid false advertizing...grr...lol


----------

